# Trying to figure OB out for coding



## reichtina320 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello Again!

Ok, I'm am researching Medicare requirements for patient's who have screen paps and breast exams.  My question is a stupid one and I think I know the answer but just want someone else's opinion.

If the patient comes in with an active diagnosis, we would not use the Q0091/G0101 - correct?  So would this be coded as an office visit?

Thanks
Tina


----------



## pahtrisha (Feb 26, 2008)

Well....if the patient come in for a problem visit, you would code an E/M, yes.  If the doc also decides she's due for a screening pap smear, and the pap is unrelated to the problem,  you could also report Q0091. If the doc does a full screening exam and also addresses a problem at the same visit, you can report an E/M along with G0101 and Q0091.  Don't forget to attach modifer 25 where appropriate, and choose/link diagnosis codes appropriately.


----------

